# Case with 360mm Radiator Mount



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Good day TSF!

I have my custom built PC with i7-7700 processor. I have a 360mm Radiator, but then lately I realized that it will not fit on my case, although my case supports 3 x 120mm fans. Now, I mounted the radiator outside my case, specifically on my desk hanging with 3 x 120mm fans attached on external power. Will this be fine?

I am using a Car Coolant which is Pre-mixed or diluted. I only cool my processor, not the GPU. And it is dropping around 32C.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Car coolant....I don't think that's a good idea! They make special RAD coolant for those devices that you have to buy with it, if it's not a AIO setup. 

From what you describe, it seems fine when referring to mounting the unit outside the case. Just make sure it's secure. I would like to see a picture of that so I/we can ascertain the finer points of the mounting setup.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Will this be fine?
> 
> And it is dropping around 32C.


You answered your own question. However, you still need good case cooling to properly cool the chipset, RAM, drives, and your graphics solution. 

I agree that car coolant does not sound like the best idea to me. Car coolant is designed to work well with the materials (radiator, hoses, gaskets, etc.) found in cars, not in computer cooling systems. There could be some unexpected reaction that affects the integrity of your loops. 

And antifreeze is deadly. And sadly, very attractive to pets and small children. Should a small leak occur, tragedy might ensue.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my ugly build. Hehe. Sorry. I accept criticism.

I am using a Braided Chemical Hose around 5/16 I think (With a rated 150 PSI).


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

3rd picture: Sitting on the case like that kindof defeats the the purpose. The air needs to pass through the RAD on both sides. Put some small plastic/wood blocks on the corners then use double sided tape to mount blocks to case and then double sided tape to mount RAD to blocks. That should be secure enough as long as it's not being moved around.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry sir. I can't imagine the plastic/wood blocks on the corners?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Since you have most of the radiator laying on the top of the computer case, the air cannot flow through it. The air must be able to freely move all the way through the front and back of the radiator as well as through the fans. 

So, in an attempt to help achieve that goal, raise that entire radiator/fan unit up off of the case at least an inch or two ... so the air can flow freely all the way through it. You don't have to use wood blocks necessarily, it could be something like four pill bottles, or turn the radiator/fan unit 90° so it's standing up on its side and prop it up with something, or even a couple of bungee cords(?)

Make sense?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

SpywareDr said:


> Since you have most of the radiator laying on the top of the computer case, the air cannot flow through it. The air must be able to freely move all the way through the front and back of the radiator as well as through the fans.
> 
> So, in an attempt to help achieve that goal, raise that entire radiator/fan unit up off of the case at least an inch or two ... so the air can flow freely all the way through it. You don't have to use wood blocks necessarily, it could be something like four pill bottles, or turn the radiator/fan unit 90° so it's standing up on its side and prop it up with something, or even a couple of bungee cords(?)
> 
> Make sense?


Exactly.....I didn't think I had to explain it in such detail. Who knew? 

This is what I had in mind.....the red squares represent small blocks (risers) to raise the RAD up off the case, using double sided tape to mount the risers to case and same said tape to mount RAD to risers.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

FTR, it does look to me as if the radiator is sitting directly on top of a vent in the case - a vent similar to this. If you look at the first, third, and Bassfisher's picture, you can see 3 little bits of light between the case and radiator. The purple light in the first when the interior lighting is purple, and blue in the next images when the interior lighting is blue. So it would seem there is ability for air to flow through the radiator from inside the case.

Of course, that assumes the radiator fans are pulling air up and not fighting the law of physics and trying to push heated air down. 

Still, while the case vent appears to be perforated extensively under the radiator, it is still restricting air flow somewhat, reducing cooling efficiency.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, if it has a vent under it, that's great. The fans would then be pulling heat up out of the case and up through the radiator, which is exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry guys if you had hard time explaining it to me.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem here. :smile:

So there is a vent through the top of the case under the radiator?

And the fans are pulling air up through the radiator?

If the answer is Yes to both, :thumb: you're good to go.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

SpywareDr said:


> No problem here. :smile:
> 
> So there is a vent through the top of the case under the radiator?
> 
> ...



Yes, the case has vents with 2 x 120mm Fans blowing out sir.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Excellent!


----------

